# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Volvo 8700LE Turussa

## karvinen

Elikäs liittyen tuohon otsikkon aiheesee. 

Muutama henkilö on tekemässä erääseen bussipeliin kyseistä linja-autoa ja tiedustelisin että millähän linjoilla mahtaisi liikkua tälläinen auto Volvo 8700LE 6x2 B12BLE JGB-779 Jalobus #26?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

32, 42, 18 kaiketi. Muuallakin satunnaisesti. Tuli tuo 26 uutena Naantalin linjalle.

----------


## karvinen

Kiitoksia erittäin paljon tästä ja helpottaa myös todella paljon kyseisen auton löytämistä  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kysy kyseisestä firmasta, jos juuri tuo Volvo kiinnostaa. Noin "vanhalla" autolla ei välttämättä ole vakio sijoitusta. Kesäisin se on ollut Naantalissa muumiajossa.

----------

